# Seeking Game in Wichita Falls Texas



## thullgrim (Mar 24, 2004)

I am moving into the aea.  I will actually be there in mid-may, and will be there for at least 2-4 years.  I am looking for a game.  I am willing to DM, but would prefer to do so in a rotational basis so there is little chance of burnout.

Thullgrim


----------



## thullgrim (Mar 26, 2004)

bump!


----------



## thullgrim (Apr 3, 2004)

again with da BUMP!


----------



## cdsaint (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got a brother in Wichita falls who plays. I'm not sure if his group ever moved on after 2nd edition, but I'll bring this to his attention.

Chris


----------



## Michelle Lyons (Apr 8, 2004)

My husband and I live about 40 miles from Wichita Falls currently, and are moving there sometime this summer (either June or July). We don't have a gaming group right now either. We do have two kids, boys ages 5 and 6 who are budding gamers themselves, and the odds of gaming regularly without them are slim. However, if you don't mind kids and would be interested in gaming with us, we'd be pleased to get together and see what comes of it. 

My email is ladyanaka@hotmail.com. If you're interested, let me know. 

Michelle


----------



## firth75 (Apr 10, 2004)

*Seeking new mature players*

Well, cdsaint is my brother. He told me about you and this site. Pretty cool so far. I live in Wichita Falls and like to play AD&D. Haven't really moved to 3rd edition yet because most of my old group didn't want to. That will soon change as we have lost a few players. However, I am looking for new players in the area and if you are interested it would be great to hear from you. My brother said he already shot you my email address so feel free to e mail me and we can take it from there.


----------



## Sinjucala (Apr 14, 2004)

While I don't live in the area currently, I did stay there a few years back.  I am not sure how far Sherman / Pottsboro, TX is from either of you but there is a clutch of good players in both of those towns.  I can shoot you e-mails for this old group there (they are all over 30 or older, a couple with teenage kids that play as well) if you like.


----------



## sandchigger (Apr 30, 2004)

thullgrim said:
			
		

> I am moving into the aea.  I will actually be there in mid-may, and will be there for at least 2-4 years.  I am looking for a game.  I am willing to DM, but would prefer to do so in a rotational basis so there is little chance of burnout.
> 
> Thullgrim




I've been in the Wichita Falls area my entire life (yeah, I know, it sucks hard).  Shoot me an e-mail at sandchigger@yahoo.com if you - _any_ of you - are still looking to game.  I'm jonesin' for my fix.


----------



## visage13 (May 19, 2004)

I recently moved to Wichita Falls last February.  They is currently a group that plays at a gaming shop called Pegasus Loft right outside the Sheppard Airforce Base main gate.  They pretty much play various RPG's including D&D 3E/3.5 and others (L5R, Oriental Adventures, Mechwarrior RPG, Vampire/Mage/Werewolf, etc.)  They play in the store on Thursday and Friday for part of the night and usually at someone's house after the store closes and the rest of the weekend.  Each day they play a different game or different set of players.  You might want to check it out.


----------

